# Table tops and pocket holes



## scottieluv81 (Mar 17, 2010)

What is everybody's opinion of using pocket holes to attach table tops(as shown in this photo)?

Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Would work for plywood.

Not for solid wood.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

If the top is plywood it will work. If it's solid stock the movement may crack it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not a fan of pocket screws. I prefer to integrate top rails to the aprons/skirts to attach a top. This method adds strength to the structure, and allows screws to be used at 90 degrees, if desired.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

If the top is solid wood (as opposed to plywood), you need to allow it to expand and contract with humidity changes. Rockler (and others) have hardware that will allow it. CH


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I have used this method on tables and even had good luck as long as the wood was sealed really well. But the prows don't recommend it. As mentioned earlier, using a screw rail with slotted of over sized holes or special hardware is the preferred method.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i would have thought it was ok to use these if you used them on the same grain direction?
my bad i see the error of my ways now lol


----------

